# Trophy Trout



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Just caught the biggest trout of my life out of the creek in my back yard, never would have thought........ Loss for words......

Drove all the way to my parents lake house to get pictures


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

That's a good one! Brown trout? What are you going to do with it?


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm usually catch and release but I'm cooking up a nice dinner for the Mrs tonight


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Nice fish !
I might have mounted that one.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice one, will feed the family


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, on the weber grill stuffed with your choice of goodness would be delish! Congrats!!

be


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

The pictures say it all. Thanks for sharing the joy.

A fun post.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well was going to Smoke some but they weren't biting here today.

There is some Browns by the House but not that size. Congrats!

big rockpile


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Spoke with the DNR, unfortunately they don't differentiate between stream trout and lake caught trout. Minimum entry for Master Angler is 36", pooo!!!


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Let me add, my section of the Dowagiac River does not connect to the St Joe river and Lake Michigan due to a dam in Niles, MI.

This fat daddy was 100% stream dwelling his whole life, that's pretty impressive


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## meateater (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats. What a hog. I would have thought hard about mounting it.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

wow impressive congrats


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## mikefinger (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful trout!


----------

